# General Mandolin Topics > eBay, Craig's List, etc. >  Only 20k

## Greg Allen

Check this listing out! 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?m...2F312568346048
Little over valued don't ya think?

----------


## Ray(T)

Yes, particularly because it’s missing a string!

Is that a “head” lurking beneath the cover plate or is it one of the legendary non-resonator resonators? I know “Premier” make drums but not for how long. Quite why the seller asked Martin Guitars for an opinion, I’m not sure.

----------


## Ranald

The ad says "May not ship to Canada." I bet if I sent them $20,000, even in Canadian dollars, they'd ship it to Canada. Nonertheless, I'll pass.

----------


## OneChordTrick

When went to eBay I got a message offering me £5 off so it looks to be even better value!

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Would be funny to ask them how much they'll knock off since it's missing the implied resonator....

----------


## Jeff Mando

Cool looking, great wall-hanger, but a little rough.........I'm thinking it's about $19,800 too high, maybe more!

----------


## BillACK

But WAIT! Now only $10,000!!!

----------


## Ray(T)

... but he is open to “polite and informative comments” to help him figure out what it might be. Fortunately, I don’t have an eBay account, which is probably a good thing. i.e. It’s an overpriced piece of ..........

----------


## Jeff Mando

Kinda makes me long for those innocent, early days of eBay when any item could sell for almost any price -- regardless of item or market value --- buyers were bidding for the fun of bidding on this newfangled worldwide selling forum, eBay!

(almost) embarrassed to say how many vintage belt buckles, sunglasses, books, records, etc. that I sold for $500-800 EACH!  It seemed to be a magical price range where buyers didn't think too hard and just clicked the Buy It Now.  So much money floating around, back then.  Alas, buyers have come back to reality and I had to go back to working for a living........ :Frown:   but it was a great run!  :Smile: 

And, as a buyer, I also bid on stuff I didn't need just because it was a great deal and to keep someone else from getting it! (and to resell on eBay a week later!)

I never sold a $20K instrument on eBay, but I did sell quite a few $2500 instruments that, in reality, were only $2500 instruments because that was a price I came up with and it only takes one person to agree.  (and I was willing to ship worldwide to that doctor in Spain who wanted it!)  I wasn't the cheapest, but I did provide the best service and communication.  I even sold an "Elvis" guitar to a collector in Japan and delivered it in person to his "agent" at a local Starbucks, believe it or not! 

Yep, shame on the economy and shame on eBay not being the latest thing anymore.  I still do enough horse trading on eBay to buy a few instruments every month and to feed us, but it certainly ain't like the ole days..........not as much fun, either!

I wasn't around during the Gold Rush of 1849, but I would hazard to say next to finding softball sized nuggets of gold on the ground, eBay was as close as I was able to come.....

----------


## Jeff Mando

I clicked his feedback and see that he is a new eBay member as of January of this year -- who knows, maybe he will have some beginner's luck in finding a buyer....

----------


## Cobalt

Now only 5k.

----------


## Cobalt

Now a mere 2.5k

----------


## allenhopkins

> Now a mere 2.5k


Going in the right direction -- but not there yet...

----------


## Jeff Mando

Probably to the uninformed, non-player, it looks like it SHOULD be worth money, but unfortunately........... :Laughing: 

I know a little bit about stringed instruments, but it seems everytime I gamble on a flute, clarinet, sax, trumpet, etc. -- I end up with a typical "student" model........heck, I've lost money even at garage sale prices!!!  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Wink:

----------


## MikeZito

> . . . it seems everytime I gamble on a flute, clarinet, sax, trumpet, etc. -- I end up with a typical "student" model........heck, I've lost money even at garage sale prices!!!


One day somebody abandoned a saxophone (with case) in the building where I work.   I brought it to a colleague who plays sax, and as expected, I was told that it was only a decent student model.  He told me that he would bring it home and check it out for me. Because of my bad lungs, I knew that I would never be able to play the instrument, but I thought that, maybe, for once in my life I could catch a break and sell it for a few bucks . . .

The sax was brought back the next day with the verdict of: '_It doesn't make any noise_'.  (I didn't know such a thing was possible.)  The good news was that it was repairable, but the bad news was that i would probably cost more to fix it than the sax was worth.

Even when I got an instrument for FREE, I couldn't turn a profit!

----------

Jeff Mando

----------


## jim simpson

The listing is a lesson in how to increase the value of an instrument, just add a hubcap!

----------

